# Update Pics Of The Retro Nanos



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New Green Boy due in February
he will go in the riparium tank


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sultan


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn, they are some nice looking bettas! Don't get a large selection/ variety over here in the uk


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I got the green and blue from Aqua Bid. Isn't that an option in your country? One came from Indonesia, the other is coming from Thailand.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful tanks and love the Bettas!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## yashmack (May 20, 2013)

man, im still on the search for some metaframes here
Every time i see one its when im broke, lol

nice tanks, im jealous


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you use a standard CFL bulb over those first two tanks? If so, what wattage is it? It's cool to see how well those sponge filters work.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, a cool white 13 watts.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool! Like the lamp too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahhh so envious of your metaframes! I've been looking for one locally for quite some time now. Looks great!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I got these off E bay .Thanks so much.


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

How much was the fish in first pic holy crap 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

How do you have those potted plants suspended at the top of that one tank?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello, the green fish was $31. He will arrive in February.
Fletch, look up ripariums. There is a forum here for it, and there is also a vendor forum for riparium supplies.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

That's a helleva betta you've got there


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Disher.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have ordered from aquabid Thailand mostly. The fish are lovely. I also enjoy vintage tanks. I like the mermaid too. What size are those 2 tanks next to each other?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

amcoffeegirl said:


> I have ordered from aquabid Thailand mostly. The fish are lovely. I also enjoy vintage tanks. I like the mermaid too. What size are those 2 tanks next to each other?



You have ordered fish from Thailand and they shipped successfully? I've always been skeptical about fish from another country due to shipping time. But man they have some awesome apistos


----------



## JellOh (Apr 5, 2013)

Did you have to reseal yours? I ordered a metaframe off ebay and it came it with a shattered side. Now I'm having a hell of a time resealing it with a new piece of glass.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

amcoffeegirl said:


> I have ordered from aquabid Thailand mostly. The fish are lovely. I also enjoy vintage tanks. I like the mermaid too. What size are those 2 tanks next to each other?


Thank you. The mermaid is vintage too. The two side by side are a 5 gal and a 2.5 gal. The single is also a 2.5 gal.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

tattooedfool83 said:


> You have ordered fish from Thailand and they shipped successfully? I've always been skeptical about fish from another country due to shipping time. But man they have some awesome apistos


Yes,they ship fine. They ship from the other country to a transhipper in the states{or your country} the transhipper changes them out of the shipped water to a holding tank. Then they ship the fish to you. I always have mine shipped overnight. I figure I owe it to the fish to get it here asap.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

JellOh said:


> Did you have to reseal yours? I ordered a metaframe off ebay and it came it with a shattered side. Now I'm having a hell of a time resealing it with a new piece of glass.


I had to reseal the five gallon. I lucked out and hot water did the trick of resealing it. I am sorry you are having a hard time. There are some tutorials and pics of people who have replaced the glass if you search. The issue is these were not made with silicone, and it won't stick to the slate. You have to use a dow corning product. It is a tar-like substance. I have the actual product name here somewhere if you need it.{Dark right now, I can get it later if you want}
Some have had a piece of glass cut to fit the bottom over the slate, then siliconed around it,attaching it to the other glass panels.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

What is that steel lamp you are using with the cfl?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh..hmm would have to look for the site. Hold on..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

here http://www.lampsplus.com/products/b...justable-pole-pharmacy-table-lamp__p9574.html


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking great like always  I'm wanting to set a metaframe tank up at some point


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you. You should do it!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Just need to find one!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful tanks and betta's......


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks so much!
Here is an update from Wednesday's arrival!

I named him Mantis-if you look you can see his big brown shrimp buddy Frieda Shrimp
Acclimating


his new neighbor checking him out

Mantis checking out his tank


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Yes I have shipped about 4 bettas from overseas. They all made it safely. The transshiper treats them very well.


----------



## jenniferbrokenshire (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome tanks! What is the name of the floating plant you have covering the surface of Sultan's tank? Is it just duckweed? Looks pretty.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Jennifer, thank you. Yes, it is the dreaded duckweed. I have come to like it in nanos. I find the others to be too big, and this is so easy to maintain. I used to fear it, now I embrace it. It is actually in all three tanks. It comes and goes, because I scoop out a lot of it when it becomes too much. I feed it to my goldfish in the big tank as a treat.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you try to get a brighter photo (not so dark)? lovely betta btw, glad he made it safe and sound ^^


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, thank you. I had the lights down low because he had just come in.


----------

